# Own them



## maloservan

Bonjour, 

que signifie l'expression "own them" dans la phrase :

*You don't trust people ? .... Own them.


* My try : Quand tu te méfies des gens... *achète-les* ? *Domine-les ?


*​Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## PlanC

*Bonjour, 
*il me semble que* ...Own them *dans ce contexte "...Gagne leurs confiance"


----------



## Glasguensis

Je crois que c'est entre acheter / dominer / maitriser / contrôler. Faire en sorte qu'ils soient obligés d'obéir.


----------



## petit1

essaie de conquérir leur "adhésion"???


----------



## Boyar

assume la responsabilité de ces gens et de leurs actes


----------



## noir_ecaille

En Français... Acheter une personne, c'est lui donner un pot de vin ou autre -- une façon de s'attacher quelqu'un à défaut de certitude sur sa loyauté.


----------



## Glasguensis

noir_ecaille said:


> En Français... Acheter une personne, c'est lui donner un pot de vin ou autre -- une façon de s'attacher quelqu'un à défaut de certitude sur sa loyauté.


And you can also say "buy them" in English. I think "own them" has a different nuance.


----------



## noir_ecaille

Ce serait bien d'expliquer ou illustrer la nuance


----------



## Glasguensis

Buying someone means giving them a bribe - they may still act in their own interests. Owning them is stronger - they are like slaves or serfs. They _*must *_do what you say.


----------



## noir_ecaille

"Endette(z)-les."

Plus soutenu : "Oblige(z)-les." Obliger quelqu'un, c'est comme lui forcer la main, avec une dette de faveur ou un autre procédé.


----------



## Itisi

Alors il faut les posséder.


----------



## noir_ecaille

Bof. On possédait des esclaves dans les colonies au cours du XIXème siècle, mais l'esclavage a été aboli.

La seule autre entité qui possède les gens, c'est le délire mysthique -- médiums, possédés du diable, dervishs en trance...

On ne possède pas les gens (en Français) : on les oblige. Voire on leur force la main. Dans le pire cas, on les tiens par les testicules.


----------



## PlanC

_"You own me something.."_ /Tu m'es redevable de...
*Own* them (_impérative_) / (faites en sorte) qu'ils vous soient redevables, dans le sens moral bien sûr, vu le contexte! Rends leurs services, achètes leur cœur, gagne leur confiance.

Si c’était l'inverse: *People don't trust you ?.... Own them.* il serait plausible de l'interpréter dans le sens matériel!...  Mais finalement, je me rends compte que c'est vice-versa dans les deux  sens, faut aussi voir les circonstances, donc plus de contexte!  Et si nécessaire, entendre le ton avec  lequel la phrase était prononcée


----------



## moustic

PlanC said:


> _"You own me something.."_ /Tu m'es redevable de...
> .



That is "you *owe* me ..."


----------



## PlanC

moustic said:


> That is "you *owe* me ..."


Okay, thanks for precising that!, now I feel embarassed


----------



## Nicomon

Selon cette définition,  





> To dominate, rule over; to kick (someone's) ass _: chief resident owns the newbies _


 il me semble bien que c'est le verbe « dominer » qui est le plus proche.

Il y aurait peut-être aussi l'équivalent français de "outsmart them" (jouez au plus rusé?  montrez-vous plus futé?)  mais je ne suis pas du tout convaincue.


----------



## archijacq

il faut les avoir dans sa poche
il faut qu'ils vous soient redevables

Avoir quelqu'un dans sa poche: To be sure of someone's total obedience


----------



## maloservan

Merci a toutes et a tous !


----------



## Itisi

J'ai quand même envie d'ajouter que 'posséder' correspond à la violence de 'own' (ce qui n'est pas étonnant, puisque ça veut dire la même chose).


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime l'idée d'archijacq.

Je verrais aussi la forme impérative : _Mets-les dans ta poche  _(il se peut que cette variante soit québécoise). 
Et de là il me vient :  _Dompte(z)-les / Il faut les dompter.    _Dans le sens de « _les réduire à la soumission / les subjuguer _». _

_@ Itisi :  Je suis d'accord.  _Posséder _ne me choque pas plus que _own_.


----------



## Nicomon

Est-ce que_ dompter  _(suggéré plus tôt) ne pourrait pas convenir ?  
Ou bien _assujettir ?  _


----------



## noir_ecaille

Par gradation d'obligation croissante :

Faites en sorte qu'ils vous renvoient l'assenceur.
Mettez-les dans votre poche.
Obligez-les. (NB : ici, _obliger_ n'a pas un sens coercitif. À relier au fameux _"Noblesse oblige"_)
Achetez-les.
Amenez-les à manger dans votre main.
Rendez-les redevables envers vous.
Faites-en vos débiteurs.
Faites-vous usurier en faveurs/secrets.
Devenez un maître chanteur.
Faites-en vos laquais.
Rendez-les esclaves.


----------



## petit1

"Mettre quelqu'un dans sa poche" se dit aussi en français de France, Nico.


----------



## noir_ecaille

@ Nicomon

Non.

On assujettit un suspect  ou un criminel quand on est policier ou gendarme.
On dompte un animal féroce.
Et surtout on ne possède aucun humain, pas même ses enfants même si on en a.

NB : Il se peut qu'on possède (= avoir à disposition) du personnel (staff), dans un contexte d'employeur contractuel qui, d'une certaine façon, possède les actifs d'une entreprise / raison sociale. Il ne s'agit pas de domination/appropriation/whatelse mais d'un état des effectifs.


----------



## Mauricet

noir_ecaille said:


> Il se peut qu'on possède (= avoir à disposition) du personnel (staff), dans un contexte d'employeur contractuel qui, d'une certaine façon, possède les actifs d'une entreprise / raison sociale. Il ne s'agit pas de domination/appropriation/whatelse mais d'un état des effectifs.


C'est dans ce sens que j'avais compris _own them_ : devenez propriétaire de l'entreprise qui les emploie. Est-ce possible ?


----------



## Nicomon

noir_ecaille said:


> @ Nicomon
> Non.
> On assujettit un suspect  ou un criminel quand on est policier ou gendarme.
> On dompte un animal féroce.


 Je reviens sur ce fil, parce que j'avais raté ce message. 

Tout dépend du sens qu'on veut bien donner aux mots.  Extraits du dico d'Antidote : 





> *Assujettir :  *SOUTENU – Mettre sous sa domination. Les tribus germaniques avaient assujetti presque tout l’Empire romain.





> *Dompter : *SOUTENU – Réduire à la soumission. Dompter les insoumis, les récalcitrants, une révolte.


----------



## petit1

Ca me fait penser à "Si tu ne peux pas vaincre tes ennemis, fais-t'en des alliés / des amis."


----------



## Nicomon

Salut petit1

Cette solution me semble plus proche de :   _If you can't beat them, join them.  
_


----------



## petit1

C'était juste un rapprochement d'idées, Nico.


----------



## Itisi

Faites en votre chose.


----------



## Nicomon

Euh, oui... c'est ce que j'avais compris, petit1.  J'aurais dû le préciser. 

Dans le même ordre d'idée que la dernière suggestion d'Itisi (un petit peu moins aliénant que « chose ») :   _Faites-en votre propriété. 

_Mais je continue de penser que l'idée générale derrière  _"own someone" _tel qu'il est précisé dans la définiton que j'ai mise plus haut (post 16) est de les _dominer_.


----------



## Itisi

Ben quand on fait de quelqu'un sa chose, c'est bien pour le dominer !


----------



## Nicomon

T'as pas tort.


----------



## Transfer_02

maloservan said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> que signifie l'expression "own them" dans la phrase :
> 
> *You don't trust people ? .... Own them.
> 
> 
> * My try : Quand tu te méfies des gens... *achète-les* ? *Domine-les ?
> 
> 
> *​Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?



More context would be useful.  For example, if this is a video game then "Own them" would mean something like "beat the sh!t out of them".  It is a colloquial/slang expression meaning to beat someone (eg in a game, competition) or simply to do better than someone else at something.  My kids use it quite often, "I totally owned you!"  meaning "I beat you easily".   It doesn't imply any sort of possession, or ownership etc etc.  At least that is how kids are using it nowadays.  You'll find it in the urban slang dictionary.

I have no idea what the equivalent expression in (slang) French would be though!


----------

